# Estação Meteorológica de Lisboa - Gago Coutinho [IM] (26/03/2009)



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2009 às 15:49)

Algumas fotografias da Estação Meteorológica de Lisboa - Gago Coutinho (diferente da estação de Lisboa - Portela), visitada ontem, dia 26 de Março.

Embora tenha um parque de estacionamento, pertencente ao aeroporto, cerca de 4 metros a Sul e a Sudeste dela, algumas comparações feitas pelos observadores entre aquela estação e a Estação Meteorológica Clássica - a 80 metros da de Gago Coutinho - revelam que a possível influência daquele parque de estacionamento, construído em 1996, será tão diminuta que nem é observável, até porque o vento predomina de Norte - provém do sentido inverso do parque de estacionamento, na maioria das situações.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Mar 2009 às 16:02)

Mais uma bela reportagem.

O sensor de temperatura mais "famoso" do país e respectivo Radiation Shield.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2009 às 12:54)

Mais uma fotos da estação, e do parque de estacionamento


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2009 às 13:06)

Já para já, aqui fica a radiossondagem feita pelo IM no dia 26-03-2009


----------

